# [email protected] Canadian Aquatics is more awesome than ever



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

I just picked up my pre-ordered Atum angels today from Charles.
the most beautiful animals I have ever seen, including my previous group of Altums and wild discus.
they are so beautiful and perfect, I'm getting so nervous about doing anything wrong to them.
thank you Charles for doing such a great job bring them in and accumulate them beautifully.
it's awesome to have the best wild caught fish Canadian importer half an hour drive away.
Once I'm confident I'm taking good care of them, I'll then post some photos.
Finger crossed
Kevin


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

kevin22 said:


> I just picked up my pre-ordered Atum angels today from Charles.
> the most beautiful animals I have ever seen, including my previous group of Altums and wild discus.
> they are so beautiful and perfect, I'm getting so nervous about doing anything wrong to them.
> thank you Charles for doing such a great job bring them in and accumulate them beautifully.
> ...


Congrats on the Altums


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thank you, Josef. I'm so happy and nervous at the same time.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

kevin22 said:


> thank you, Josef. I'm so happy and nervous at the same time.


Yup Altums will do that to you

At least you are disciplined, me, even after my Altums settle in, I will add fish at random that then made my Altums sick. Amazing fish but they are like the most high maintenance sports car ever


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

I agree. I will only add 1 pleco from Charles and nothing else.
Altums are tough after they settle in, the key is not to bother them.
Don't move them or add fish, keep up the routine.
I only lost one fish in my last batch, when I moved them to a temporary tank.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations!

Hope they do well. Looking forward to seeing some pics!



kevin22 said:


> I just picked up my pre-ordered Atum angels today from Charles.
> the most beautiful animals I have ever seen, including my previous group of Altums and wild discus.
> they are so beautiful and perfect, I'm getting so nervous about doing anything wrong to them.
> thank you Charles for doing such a great job bring them in and accumulate them beautifully.
> ...


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thanks. you bought some too? wondering who bought the rest of them.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

No I didn't buy any - I can't introduce more fish as I have added 6 discus for the 2018 Grow-out. 

How many did you get and what size tank are they set up in?


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

12 in a 120 gallon


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome! Looking forward to seeing some photos!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, we want pics please.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

just don't want to jinx it yet. will feel safe after a month. so far so good. just did a 25% water change from tap and the fish seems happy


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I vote kevin22 is a tease Tell us of his beautiful angels then make us wait a month for pics.:bigsmile:


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

lol, I haven't even turn on the light yet. just enjoy them myself in the dark with those fish.
really rare to see newly import altums have good conditions like them.
still, as I told Charles, I know they look great, but I really want to keep them alive.
still regretting selling my Altums and their tank back in 2012, I'd keep this batch 10 years if I could.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Very envious of your fish. Really wish I had a setup available to dedicate to a group of Altums!


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

a 230 gallon will be better, I could get 20 of them in there


----------

